# forgive my noobness



## davidenico (May 23, 2012)

I have a fairly simple set up.
A 65' samsung
A sony STR-DH54 receiver,
routing 2 devices to the TV
A samsung Bluray player and a Time Warner Cable box (with HDMI)
When using BD or Smart TV streaming i get noiseless 5.1 sound, but when I switch to the Cable input 
I get a constant echoing from all speakers but horrid low volume and echoing from L&R surround speakers.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Best
Nico


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Check to make sure the AVR is not going into a DSP mode (concert hall, echo mode) when the cable box HDMI input is selected.
I am not familiar with the Sony audio selections but AUTO SURROUND is probably the best choice if it is available.
Check the cable box audio menu, it is most likely set to AUTO or L-PCM.
Switch the setting to the other (AUTO or L-PCM) and see if that fixes the problem.
page 37 here https://www.timewarnercable.com/con...ble/motorola/motorola_dcx3200m_userguide_.pdf 

Please keep posting in this thread, others may have better suggestions.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Charlie is onto something. Pages 42-44 of the User Manual explain the sound modes. In particular, certain sound modes don't work depending on other settings and speaker configuration. I've copied a few of the most likely culprits for you:
_The sound fields for music and movie do not work if “Analog Direct” is selected._
_“PLII Movie”, “PLII Music”, “Neo:6 Cinema” and “Neo:6 Music” do not work when the speaker pattern is set to 2/0 or 2/0.1._

If your sound settings for the above scenarios are correct, then please let us know how your cable box is connected to your receiver. Please list type of cable (HDMI, TOSLINK, etc.) and signal names on each end.

I'm jumping ahead here to try and save time, so just ignore this next part if it doesn't apply:
Page-18 of the manual shows that LPCM is not compatible with a coaxial (RCA) or optical (TOSLINK) connection. If you're using either type, then switching the box to AUTO should fix the problem, like Charlie said. Also, many receivers are able to assign different sound modes to each input. Pages 51 & 52 of you user manual explain how to change this "control". Page 52 shows that the SAT/CATV input defaults to OPT-1.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think these guys are going the right way. I would also check to make sure that you have the speaker cables connected to the correct outputs on the receiver. This is something easy to get crossed up if you're not paying enough attention.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Hopefully the OP will post again with success or more information.


----------

